
Subscription Fatigue: Nearly Half of US Consumers Frustrated by Streaming - Deinos
https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/streaming-subscription-fatigue-us-consumers-deloitte-study-1203166046/
======
LUmBULtERA
The convenient thing to me is that you can just subscribe to a month or two of
whatever streaming service has the show you want, and then cancel it when
you're done. In this fashion you can just rotate the service you subscribe to
over time, see everything you want and only maintain one subscription. Could
be more challenging with families all wanting to watch different things, but
maintaining two services also wouldn't be too bad.

~~~
numakerg
Can you pay for some large number of subscriptions to all the streaming
services then sell a wrapper service that offers all of the content and will
swap logins for you depending on what you watch?

I guess the big players would shut that down really quickly.

------
Causality1
My friends used to be jealous of my giant archive drive full of TV shows and
movies. Then for a time they made fun of me, asking me why I would download
things I could already watch on Netflix or Hulu. Now they're jealous again.

------
ravenstine
Different companies from CBS to YouTube want to win the streaming wars, but
they're going to end up popping the streaming bubble, and I'm sure there will
be alarmist articles claiming that streaming "just isn't viable". Everyone
wants to be next Netflix, but they don't seem to stop and think if they
should. The more that the content I like becomes desperate among various
services, the more I'm going to say "f __* it " and go back to torrenting.

~~~
ergothus
Right? For all the hype about the iPad, iTunes (the store) was the real genius
of Jobs (pre-iPhone), and it was just what people had made clear they wanted -
all their music tastes in one convenient place that wasn't bundled with stuff
they didnt want and was available at a decent price.

Yet despite people being clear about what they wanted, producers tried
everything they could to prioritize opposite goals.

Now we're seeing the same thing happen in streaming. I'd love to see multiple
platforms with the same content do they could compete over experience and
platform, but instead I have to deal with Hulu's abhorrent player, with
Netflix's increasing unwillingness to just be quiet, and with Amazon's
insistence on putting in ads for their content when I watch something. All
because they each offer unique content.

Competition is supposed to be about offering more value, not seeing how much
irritation you can get away with.

~~~
skinnymuch
Are you saying the best for visual media streaming would be how iTunes was
where you paid for seasons or episodes? I’ve watched quite a bit of tv, namely
from Hulu, Netflix, Prime, HBO. If I had to pay for all I’ve watched. It would
have cost a fortune.

~~~
ergothus
No, I was saying it should be like iTunes was for music where you could buy a
song without having to buy the CD, contrary to the trends of the time.
Obviously that doesn't line up as well for visual series episodes, but I was
focusing on the "avoid the unwanted trends the producers are trying to use to
force a higher price" aspect.

------
Havoc
Not just streaming video. The same storm is brewing in gaming. Google, nvidia
and MS are all launching game streaming platforms. Actual...think sony too

~~~
gshdg
And Apple

------
huomri
Its astounding people still have streaming subscriptions when you can just
lookup and find a free version for whatever you wanna stream.

~~~
skinnymuch
Some people have qualms with the morality of piracy when it isn’t needed. Is
it really astounding?

------
acd
Movie Streaming all though partly good is like an all you can eat buffet.
There is plenty of food to choose from but nothing you want to eat. Compare
that to buying movies ala carte food aka buying quality movies.

Plus buying movies your movie viewing do not get data analyzed in the same way
especially not if you buy physical media.

You can then build a personal media library.

------
jeffrallen
My solution: There Can Be Only One. If it is not on Netflix, it does not
exist. That's bad for my range of choices, but see also: the paradox of
choice.

------
filchermcurr
People will really be excited when all of their software goes subscription
too!

~~~
skinnymuch
At least half of everything that costs money on iOS is subscription based at
this point. If not more.

I’m not including games. I assume that’s diff.

------
pnw_hazor
I do Amazon Prime Video +1

Just canceled Netflix going to spin-up HBO for a few months.

